# kcirtap's ADA Mini-L



## emrextreme (Apr 20, 2008)

It's a lovely tank and i love it. Your setup is great, your rock is cool but it may be a little bit big for the tank, that's just me anyway. Sure it's gonna be awesome with some foreground plants, asssuming you are going "dutch".


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice setup. To me that rock look too big, especially for the "ada" look. You might want to get something smaller and add some pieces of driftwood, but great start! Check out the lilly pipes that Orlando sells from Green Leaves Aquarium. Very nice and pretty decently priced for the setup you will need.

Stevie D


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all your feedback. Yeah, the rock is a tad big for a mini-L but when i saw it in the store i just had to buy it  . i'm hoping when i get more plants in there it'll look a little more full and the rock wont seem too huge. We'll see how it goes in a few weeks.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that rock is huge lol. It reminds me of a face.

Maybe take a hammer and chisel to it and break it up into smaller pieces

But other than that the plant selection is nice!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

That rock is a winner! It is very versatile I think. If the fore & mid-ground plants you select grow a few inches around the stone, it'll look very natural.


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

I like the rock itself, but not how it is set-up. Maybe you could smask/drop it couple of times to get smaller pieces that will fit you layout. Just my opinion. Good luck


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Maybe take a hammer and chisel to it and break it up into smaller pieces


x2...You might be amazed by what you end up with. roud: Cool start though.


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Another thing you could do with the rock is to bury it in the substrate at the base. Subtracting a couple of inches might make it have a better scale look to the setup. In any case, it is a good looking rock.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

...._SUNKEN RELIC....._ I was staring at my tanks and thinking about this rock that's been getting so much attention. It reminded me of those giant head stones found on Easter Island. Then 'sunken relic' popped into my head. Maybe you could lean it down at an angle (space permitting) and work with it that way. So many options!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all the feedback! Maybe i'll attempt to bury the rock in the substrate like *BiscuitSlayer* was saying or maybe I'll place the rock on it's side like *Cintamas* said. So many options. I'll be buying some plants sometime this week and try moving the rock around. I'll post some pictures later on.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

Just remember.....there is no wrong. There's only a subjective opinion. Use your imagination and it'll all work out. Someone wise once shared that with me.....


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice rock! Will you be putting any plants in the tank? 

Seriously, though, it's an awesome piece but no plant stands a chance against it as-is. I like the burying or angled suggestions, or both. Maybe across a back corner?


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

I agree, that's a beatuful rock. I would hate to see it chisled apart. Perhaps if you placed it at a slight angle towards one side and pushed into the substrate a bit...it wouldnt look so overwhelming.


----------



## SP1313 (Nov 27, 2008)

I would leave the rock. I think its perfect maybe you could find some smaller pieces where you got that one and make a mountain range. 
Great looking rock!!!!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the ideas. I just did a water change today and noticed some algae growing on the sides . So i decided to go to my LFS and buy some otto's...lets see if they can clear up the algae.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Update!!!! now ! lol


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

:icon_twis I DEMAND A UPDATE!! :icon_twis and I want to see all your other tanks too!
*HI* in the house


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

^^^ +1 ! What he said!!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

+2!!^


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Jeez! I haven't updated in ages! Well, a lot has changed since my last update a couple of months ago. I decided to give up on maintaining all the different types of stem plants. This new scape started on August 16th. Most of the equipment is all the same..the only thing I added was lilly pipes a while back. I'm planning on dosing with the pfertz line in a few weeks. 

Currently I have Eletine Triandra as my FG, Blyxa japonica, Downoi, Bolbitis (It was half dead when I added it in. Lets see if it can make a comeback!), and MP moss.
I plan to add anubias petite on the left side when i get it in.

Here are some pics. Lets me know what you think!









Right after scape.









gotta love clean lilly pipes









FTS









Berried RCS. Sorry, not too sure if you can see it clearly.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

*Beautiful!*

You really scored some nice pieces of wood there! I can't believe how this journey is evolving.....from boulder......to this! I really like it. I hope the e. triandra continues to do well for you, it'll make one heck of a foreground amongst all that wood. Keep us all posted!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

kcirtappatrick said:


> gotta love clean lilly pipes
> ​


I just noticed this caption......are you making fun of me?! You know I don't have all of those fancy tools for my LPs! You must let me borrow.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

cintamas said:


> I just noticed this caption......are you making fun of me?! You know I don't have all of those fancy tools for my LPs! You must let me borrow.


haha. of course not! we can clean your LPs next time! hehe.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hahahaha very nice wood i love it! i cant wait to see it grown in


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

nice hard scape pat, will look even more awesome once it fills in. What about your other tanks man? any pics?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes! You really hit the nail on the head with this scape. It looks so much better than the previous scape. Great improvements :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Clean lilly pipes, but what about those filter tubes?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Clean lilly pipes, but what about those filter tubes?


 HAHAHAHAHA!

True, true, true. 

Hey Pat, did you just get served, or what?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

cintamas said:


> HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> True, true, true.
> 
> Hey Pat, did you just get served, or what?


Ouch! one day i'll clean them! :hihi: they're probably stained so I'm not too sure it would make a difference. haha.

Thanks for all the positive reinforcement guys! it really means alot. I'll probably add more blyxa later on when i get my anubias petite in.

Let me know if you guys have any suggestions.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

did you get those lily pipes from GLA.com? I thinking about getting those, since the do!aqua ones dont have suction cups. Oh and how big is you co2 tank? and where'd you get it from? I'm planning to get a 5lb tank maybe also from GLA.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I got my LPs from GLA.com shipping isn't too bad if you order everything at once. My Co2 on the Mini L is the ADA Advanced Co2 System. I wouldn't recommend getting it, refill cartridges cost a bit much for only supplying about a month or less of Co2 (depending on your BPS). I would just get the 5lb or even a paintball cylinder. I know you can get a 20oz or a 24oz cylinders at Sports Authority. I have a 24oz on my 24g tank and its been up and running for 3 months on 2.5 BPS.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I also have the paintball cylinder but im looking to upgrade to the 5lb tank. I think its 70$ at GLA w/o shipping. Do you have a solenoid on your 20oz cylinder? I dont even think mine last 3 months then again I do have it on 24/7.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I would most def upgrade to the 5lb cylinder! less refilling is always a good thing. haha. Yeah, my regulator has a solenoid. I got it from GLA.com. I'm thinking of getting a 5lb cylinder and splitting it between two tanks..we'll see.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I just got my anubias nana petite in from a forum member (Jdinh04). I'll probably put them in later tonight after work. Pics coming soon!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I just planted the anubias nana petite in the tank. hopefully it'll fill in..hehe. 

Hm, I've been having a green hair algae issue in this tank..any ideas on how to get rid of it? I've been dosing some excel and slowly bumping the Co2 up. Not too sure if its working though.

The mini pelia seems to be browning in some areas..does anyone know if this is a normal stage it goes through or is it slowly dying off? :frown:


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

looking good! wish I cant start on mine but I still dont have any AS!:angryfire:icon_evil my mini pellia is brown in some areas too. maybe still acclimating to the tank?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

dude! no one has AS on this island haha. Well, they said sometime near the ending of this month so, almost there. You should get your plants and everything ready for when the AS does come in, haha. you can pull an allnighter. 

I hope thats the case. I would hate to see it all die off. 

oooh! I saw my first baby shrimp today! how exciting!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

correction.....I just saw AS at Aquascapes yesterday. You need to go out and get some NOW! 

Great addition with the anubias! Looking forward to the evolution of this scape. Hopefully the mini pellia can rebound for the better. Congrats on the shrimplets.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks guys!
I feel this tank is missing "something". No idea what that something is though...if you guys have any suggestions let me know.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

cintamas said:


> correction.....I just saw AS at Aquascapes yesterday. You need to go out and get some NOW!


WHAT!! they got the shipment?!?!? I'm going tomorrow:angel:


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

hyphination said:


> WHAT!! they got the shipment?!?!? I'm going tomorrow:angel:


:icon_evil They got the shipment but not the powder! said it should be coming in sometime next week :icon_twis


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

The other type of AS isn't bad, haha. I actually like it more than the powder version. I feel foreground plants dont uproot as easy, haha.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh I thought FG plants don't really like the big clumps?! idk thought I heard that somewhere? 

What substrates are you using in your tank?


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the hardscape you got there. Do you have any tall background plants planned? I think that something growing out behind the dw would help pull the scape together


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the power AS in the mini L but i'm using the other type of AS in my other tanks.
I have a few stem plants in my other tanks. stem plants take a lot of maintaining..mine usually ends up growing...weird...haha. We'll see...


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i like the AS not powder.. the powder doesnt last as long


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i was dozing off into space and i noticed that the bolbitis is looking a little better. is bolbitis a slow grower? 
i also noticed that the foreground is starting to spread!


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

mini pellia doesn't react well to any ammonia in the tank, so make sure it's cycled otherwise you'll experience a fair amount of melting. 

I think there's too much aquasoil in the front of the tank. I would lower it down 2 inches and create some slope towards the back.



hyphination said:


> looking good! wish I cant start on mine but I still dont have any AS!:angryfire:icon_evil my mini pellia is brown in some areas too. maybe still acclimating to the tank?


----------



## Lindo (Apr 12, 2009)

How do you get the slope after filling - when its a shrimp tank. I cannot count the numbers if red cherries in my 10 gallon and too need to correct the slope. Have put it off as I dont want to kill shrimp.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Martin Schellinck said:


> I think there's too much aquasoil in the front of the tank. I would lower it down 2 inches and create some slope towards the back.


to be honest, i was actually thinking about lowering an inch from the front and pushing it to the back. not too sure what happened to that plan :icon_neut.
if/when i rescape this tank i'll most def make that change!



Lindo said:


> How do you get the slope after filling - when its a shrimp tank. I cannot count the numbers if red cherries in my 10 gallon and too need to correct the slope. Have put it off as I dont want to kill shrimp.


i would just slowly push the AS to the back. once they shrimp get scared i'm sure they would swim away. Or, you could try and catch them all. hehe

thanks for the feedback guys.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I have an algae issue..:angryfire. For the past week or so I've been having hair grass issues. Just the other day I noticed some BBA on my wood ( i think its bba). I've been dosing some excel everyday to try and kill it off but nothing seems to be working out. Does anyone have any advice? 

As for the plants..everything has grown in alot. the eletine triandra should be a solid carpet within a week or two. the anubias has grown a little bit. I will post pics later tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

sorry bout the bad news pat. Have you tried ODing or spot dosing the area? Be sure there arent any plants in your tank that dont like excel. I found that out the hard way.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

hyphination said:


> sorry bout the bad news pat. Have you tried ODing or spot dosing the area? Be sure there arent any plants in your tank that dont like excel. I found that out the hard way.


ODing or spot dosing? never heard of those haha.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

I've used spot dosing to great effect. Turn your filter off, get a little eye dropper (or something equivalent) and just get 1mm or less of Excel. Then squirt it underwater right onto the algae. Let it sit a few minutes and turn the filter back on. Next day you should see red BBA and then you won't have needed to OD your tank.

Disclaimer: Some plants are also easily harmed by this method. Be careful spot treating HC, Mini Pellia, Bolbitis and I'm sure plenty of others. The Excel will melt them some if you leave the filter off too long during a spot dose.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

mm the only problem is i have mini pellia right where the BBA and hair grass is. well i'll give it a shot and hope for the best..maybe i'll just rescape it and let the algae die off in the sun for a day. haha


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

idk how sensitive mini pellia is to excel but I hope your treatment goes well because if your pellia melts it'll take a hell of long time to grow back.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

yeps mini pellia=super slow growing


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah, i've heard its a slow grower...well after dosing excel for about a week the algae is still kicking! the good news is the mini pellia is still alive too haha. so i'm gonna try leaving the lights off for a few days, stop dosing ferts, and turning my co2 off. and we'll see in a few days...if this doesn't work...i'll....idk.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Well after attempting to kill the algae by turning the lights off for about a week i've had some success. most of the hair algae is gone but i still have some BBA. 

Anyway, all the plants have grown alot since my last updated picture. the mini pellia seems to be making a come back as well.









about a month after set up​
i'm not too sure i like the FG plant in this scape. it gives the shrimp a nice place to hide but i feel like it will eventually cover up some of the driftwood. If i keep trimming the eletine triandra will it grow lower and tighter to the substrate?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

kcirtappatrick said:


> If i keep trimming the eletine triandra will it grow lower and tighter to the substrate?


I think the week's worth of darkness has taken a toll on the tight growth of the e. triandra. With a solid light schedule and enough CO2, you should see it hugging the substrate a little better. It also needs to be trimmed quite often to achieve a good carpet look.

Amazing growth by the way. I think the mini pellia looks terrific despite the ailments you've previously mentioned. Keep at it!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow they really did grow

And yes, keep on trimming them to keep them low to the ground.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Crazy how much it grew even with lights out. Looking good!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks guys! i'll try and hack away at the triandra when i get a chance. i'm still worried about that BBA. maybe i'll try dosing some excel on it when i do a big water change...or i can leave the lights off for another week. haha


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

I had some free time today so i decided to hack away at the triandra. 
hopefully it'll be able to grow back fuller. we'll see in a few weeks! 









FTS right after trimming

















some of my RCS​
anyway, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks great! I'm really diggin' that scape! When the plants grow a little taller in the back it will be fantastic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I love your tank! Especially the wood, it reminds of of a fallen forest


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for all the positive reinforcement. i can't wait till i have a nice thick carpet. i think it'll look pretty nice.

i agree with clwatkins10. i hope the blyxa grows a little taller.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

looking good pat! keep up the good work.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

hyphination said:


> looking good pat! keep up the good work.


thanks brent.

so...after a few days with my light on and co2 going nice and steady the BBA and hair grass algae returned..:angryfire i feel like i can never get rid of that stuff! any ideas on what i should do? maybe i'll leave the lights off for a month. haha


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

kcirtappatrick said:


> thanks brent.
> 
> so...after a few days with my light on and co2 going nice and steady the BBA and hair grass algae returned..:angryfire i feel like i can never get rid of that stuff! any ideas on what i should do? maybe i'll leave the lights off for a month. haha


When I use the k.i.s.s. method (keep it simple stupid:icon_lol I start to think about nutrients. Your plants must be getting some nutrients as they are growing extrordinarily well. Perhaps there is too much nutrients as the algae seems to be appearing as if it were welcomed. Are you currently dosing any ferts? If you are, I'd stop. How often are you changing the water? You should probably look at 2 x per week until you find the root cause (no pun intended) of your algae problems.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks for the advice cint. i was dosing with brighty k everyday and waster changes at least once a week. anway, i'll try and keep the lights on and just do water changes more often.


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

AZOO algae-rid tablets!!!!

-I highly recommend these.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

cintamas said:


> AZOO algae-rid tablets!!!!
> 
> -I highly recommend these.


are they safe for shrimps?
if so, i might want to get one for all my tanks. haha

Anyway, after randomly looking at my tanks i realized that my photo period is about 11 hours X_X stupid me...:icon_redf so i'm gonna cut it back to 8 hours until i find out the main reason for that dang algae. i'm also going to be doing water changes every to every other day. i hope this works. 

on a good note, my eletine triandra seems to be growing nice and low now! looks like your advice worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

eh where u get those algae rid tablets? i need some too!
i got hair algae(string) in my 60p haha tell me!


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i think they sell them at the kalihi pet store. not too sure though. if i'm ever in that area i might stop by and check them out.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hahah imma go pick some up!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, I purchased them at Kalihi Pets. I've occasionally seen them on eBay as well. Not too sure what chemical reactions take place while it's working (mainly because the product description is not written in English). But the few short English blurbs includes a statement guaranteeing "safe for fish, invertebrates and plants.". It's worked well for me so far....


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

fair enough! you've been telling me to get them for how long..only now i finally give in haha. any idea how long they last? is there like a specific tablet for certain sized tanks?


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

Each tablet treats 50L of aquarium for one month. It says to break the tablet into smaller pieces to treat smaller aquariums. For $3.99, I'd say it was well worth it.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

maybe i'll go pick a few up tomorrow. can't stand all this algae. haha. 
anyway..hows your tanks doing cint? haven't seen an update in ages! lets see that mini L hehe


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i got home from work today and i randomly wanted to post an update of my tank which is infested with algae! :angryfire. 

the BBA and hair algae still seem to be spreading so i went to a pet store about 45 minutes away from where i live and decided to give these AZOO algae tablets a try (safe for plants, fish, and invertebrates). i just put the tablets in a day ago so you cant really see any success or failure. i guess we'll see in a few days or weeks. 

but on a good note! my eletine triandra seems to be forming a nice low carpet :icon_bigg. i guess all it needed was a nice big trimming! the blyxa looks like it doubled in size. as for the mini pellia...its having a battle against the BBA. hopefully those tablets work!









FTS









my eletine triandra. looks a lot better than before









random picture of the algae that seems to love my tank. hehe









another picture of more algae and blyxa.​
we'll see how things go within the next week or two. any comments or suggestions are always welcome!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

Best practice would be to manually (yes, with your fingers) remove as much hair algae as possible, as often as possible. This prevents excess spreading. I like to grab the largest clump and twirl it around my fingers (like spaghetti to a fork). It makes the process a little bit fun!

Good luck!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

man, i never had the time to go get the algae tablets 
kalihi pets is so far.... u think mililani pets has it?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i never checked mililani out. i doubt they would have it, its worth a shot though.


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Your tank is looking good man. loving your FG. hope your algae tablets work! oh and is that a ADA diffuser? how much did it cost?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

cintamas said:


> Best practice would be to manually (yes, with your fingers) remove as much hair algae as possible, as often as possible. This prevents excess spreading. I like to grab the largest clump and twirl it around my fingers (like spaghetti to a fork). It makes the process a little bit fun!
> 
> Good luck!


mmm i spent a few minutes trying to get most of it out of there. i was too lazy to lower the water so i just used the tweezers haha. thanks for the advice!



hyphination said:


> Your tank is looking good man. loving your FG. hope your algae tablets work! oh and is that a ADA diffuser? how much did it cost?


thanks brent. yeah i'm shocked the FG actually grew back nicely. 
the diffuser is from GLA. i think it was 20 bucks. it works pretty good. i actually like these diffusers better than the ADA one. i think they make smaller co2 bubbles. i like the do!aqua ones the best though.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

agreed, do aqua musics are the best!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

_"Tiny Bubbles"_ - Don Ho


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you tried spot dosing with Flourish Excel to get rid of the algae?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Have you tried spot dosing with Flourish Excel to get rid of the algae?


every once in a while i would dose excel. i would even try spot dosing which would work but the BBA would still come back. 

I just noticed the BBA turning a bit red. is this a sign of it starting to die off?


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

yea man once the algae turns red you can stop dosing. It should be dead. Hope it works out for ya.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

hyphination said:


> yea man once the algae turns red you can stop dosing. It should be dead. Hope it works out for ya.


i didn't really dose anything. i just popped those tablets in my tanks and the next day i noticed the BBA turning red in the mini L. i guess those things work after all. haha :thumbsup:


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohh snap. forgot you were using those azoo algae tablets. thats great news man! what other types of algae do those tablets work on?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

yeah i'm glad to see the BBA dying off. i think the tablets work on most if not all types of algae...according to the description anyway. not too sure if the tablet works on hair algae though. should die off soon though. i try to pull out as much as i can every now and than.


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i have a bit of hair algae right now too..it's annoying to look at! ha. the tank looks great! i love the layout with the thick & thin driftwood together. if your camera has a "macro focus" or "flower" setting you can get great up-close pictures with out the blurr


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks JennaH. hopefully in a week or so the algae will be all gone and i can start enjoying a nice clean tank. haha
i actually take all the pictures with an iPhone haha. i might invest in a real camera sooner or later.


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

i was looking back at the start of this journal and realized that this tank came a long way. from a big rock into a manzanita wood scape. even though the scape isn't perfect, i like it. haha.

after about a week from when i added that algae tablet i can finally see the BBA and hair algae dying off. my mini pellia seems to finally be growing! :icon_bigg. once this tank fills in a bit more i think it'll be a nice little tank. 


















a pic of the BBA turning red.









my mini m. just wanted to post a pic of it here to get some feedback.​
feedback always welcomed!


----------



## hyphination (Sep 25, 2008)

good to hear that your mini-L is doing good and on its way to being algae free!

Oh and that DW in your mini-m is pretty sweet. cant wait till this one fills in!


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

Beautiful tanks!! I would take the rock out of the mini-m. It looks very out of place and takes away from the awesome stump piece.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

vca2004 said:


> Beautiful tanks!! I would take the rock out of the mini-m. It looks very out of place and takes away from the awesome stump piece.


The wood looks familiar and if my hunch is right, the rock's there to hold down the DW until it gets waterlogged. Because that DW looks like the one from Craig's old Mini-M where it took quite a while to stay put.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

:hihi: Boiling was out of the question or didn't help? Nevertheless, it's a nice piece!


----------



## Skrimpy (Sep 16, 2009)

UG, you took the words from my mouth. I was going to comment on that driftwood. It's a beautiful piece of wood. If it is in fact from craigthor, it's good to know its already being put to good use. Very unique and beautiful driftwood.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the MP on the driftwood also. How did you attach it? Is that hot glue I see?


----------



## kcirtappatrick (Mar 16, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> The wood looks familiar and if my hunch is right, the rock's there to hold down the DW until it gets waterlogged. Because that DW looks like the one from Craig's old Mini-M where it took quite a while to stay put.


absolutely correct! if i took the rock off the DW or removed the tape at the top of the tank the DW would float up. i tried running it in my dishwasher a few times about a week ago but i doubt its completely saturated. maybe another month or so.



vca2004 said:


> :hihi: Boiling was out of the question or didn't help? Nevertheless, it's a nice piece!


i would but i didn't have a pot big enough to boil it in. 



Skrimpy said:


> UG, you took the words from my mouth. I was going to comment on that driftwood. It's a beautiful piece of wood. If it is in fact from craigthor, it's good to know its already being put to good use. Very unique and beautiful driftwood.


yeah, i purchased it from him a while back. i feel it fits perfectly in the mini m.



Outlawboss said:


> Love the MP on the driftwood also. How did you attach it? Is that hot glue I see?


hopefully in a few months it'll be nice and thick! i used super glue to attach the MP. the white residue from the glue will eventually go away. it just takes a while. haha


----------

